# R11 Shaft R9 Head



## AllyLodge (Dec 5, 2011)

Upgrading to stiff, but short of cash so I'm considering purchasing a stiff r11 shaft off eBay . 
Only thing I am concerned about is if it fits. I have the r9 460 and the shaft I am interested in Is the normal r11 with the r11 sleeve.
Will that fit my r9 460 head ?
-Ally


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm sure theres been a thread here just after the r11 come out confirming the shafts were interchangeable but you may want to wait until its confirmed, Ethan will be the man to ask


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, R9,460 & R11 all interchangeable


----------



## DaveM (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes on the gamola site they sell the fitting bit says it fits all R9&R11 drivers. Just out of interest have just tried my R9 5 wood shaft in my R9 driver. The fitting is the same there to.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 6, 2011)

The only thing I would double check is the size of the collar. I have a feeling that the TP and the standard driver have different sized collars. I think it is only the hole that the shaft fits into that is different to allow the tour spec shafts to fit. Not 100% though so I would definitely double check.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 6, 2011)

from what I remember the normal heads are .350 shaft and the TP are .335


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 6, 2011)

BTatHome said:



			from what I remember the normal heads are .350 shaft and the TP are .335
		
Click to expand...

I knew there was some difference between them. By the way how do you get on with that driver? I was looking at getting it until I broke my shoulder.


----------



## DaveM (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes there is a differance in the shaft hole size. But the end that fits in the head is common to all.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 6, 2011)

MadAdey said:



			I knew there was some difference between them. By the way how do you get on with that driver? I was looking at getting it until I broke my shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

I'm loving it, had the old Burner '07 before it so it wasn't that different at address. For me it was shaft that made me buy it, I was custom fitted for the shaft and simply found a driver with it already installed 
Got it at the end of the last year (almost a year ago now) and its added probably 15 yards to my driving (mainly through getting a lower flight and actually getting some roll on landing now). This last season has probably been the best for driving, and even my playing partners have commented on it.

EDIT: Thats not to say I stopped looking for the next beast to tame


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 6, 2011)

BTatHome said:



			I'm loving it, had the old Burner '07 before it so it wasn't that different at address. For me it was shaft that made me buy it, I was custom fitted for the shaft and simply found a driver with it already installed 
Got it at the end of the last year (almost a year ago now) and its added probably 15 yards to my driving (mainly through getting a lower flight and actually getting some roll on landing now). This last season has probably been the best for driving, and even my playing partners have commented on it.

EDIT: Thats not to say I stopped looking for the next beast to tame 

Click to expand...

Had TM drivers for years now and using the R9 at present. Had a go on a video fitting system using the TM selectfit system. Hit some with my R9 and I think it was about 265 with a 20 yard dispersal. R11 was a little bit better. Got that Superfast 2.0 TP in my hand and oh my god.......20 yards longer with a 8 yard tighter dispersal. Will definitely get one when my shoulder is better.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been toying with the idea of a new driver for the new season, and mostly looking at the ability of changing shafts. Of course I'll keep hold of the superfast until I'm sure of it


----------

